# Neve na Península Ibérica



## Minho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:10)

E assim ficou a Península Ibérica depois deste último episódio. Os cúmulos não facilitam muito a visualização....
Vê-se que os principais beneficiários em Portugal foram a Serra da Estrela, Marão, Alvão, Montemuro, Peneda-Gerês-Castro Laboreiro

Mas sem dúvida que a palma de ouro vai para todo o Cantabrico e as serras da Sanábria....   








Com mais resolução:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006053/Europe_3_01.2006053.terra.250m.jpg


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 06:51)

A zona de Montalegre também recebeu bastante neve, a camara municipal tem lá umas fotos no seu site!

Pena que não se distinga muito bem a neve das nuvens.


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 09:53)

Aqui destingue-se perfeitamente. O azul em terra é neve.

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...2006053/Europe_3_01.2006053.terra.721.1km.jpg


----------

